# In search of Robert Millar



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

I've just finished 'In Search of Robert Millar' by Richard Moore. It's a brilliant read and arguably the most cerebral, insightful, and thought provoking cycling-related biography I've read. I was never a huge Millar fan when he was riding in the mid- and late-80s, but I would be now if he were still riding. I highly recommend this book.:thumbsup:


----------



## Digger28 (Oct 9, 2008)

gizzard said:


> I've just finished 'In Search of Robert Millar' by Richard Moore. It's a brilliant read and arguably the most cerebral, insightful, and thought provoking cycling-related biography I've read. I was never a huge Millar fan when he was riding in the mid- and late-80s, but I would be now if he were still riding. I highly recommend this book.:thumbsup:


Yeah I would like to echo what Gizzard says here...Really interesting insight into an achetypal enigma..Very good read...When I got into the sport in the 80s, he wasn't a person I followed closely to be honest...But, he really did have some outstanding results stretching over a long period...Considering how difficult the task was, because Millar is pretty elusive with interviews, the author did incredibly well...:thumbsup: 
On a broader note, this book re-emphasised in my own mind at least, how few, good, cycling books there are....to be fair though, that's subjective....


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

gizzard said:


> I've just finished 'In Search of Robert Millar' by Richard Moore. It's a brilliant read and arguably the most cerebral, insightful, and thought provoking cycling-related biography I've read. I was never a huge Millar fan when he was riding in the mid- and late-80s, but I would be now if he were still riding. I highly recommend this book.:thumbsup:


Is that the book that says that he may now be living as a chick?


----------



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

bigpinkt said:


> Is that the book that says that he may now be living as a chick?


It deals with much of the speculation (based on two poor-quality images and Millar’s long hair, which he wore in plaits from time to time) surrounding his supposed sex change, but I think most people would be disappointed – it seems that there is no substance to it whatsoever. Millar's refusal to comment on the allegations certainly didn't help him, but reading between the lines he was deeply hurt by it all. Can’t blame him.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

did a google search and apparently he's going by the name PhilippaYork now










helluva rider back in the day. I seem to remember reading in different places that he didn't have many friends in the pro ranks, and in the long run it kept him from winning races that he probably would have otherwise.


----------

